# 11 speed chain life and Chorus vs Record



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

Is 2100 miles about the going life span of a Record 11 speed chain? Zero rain rides and ProLink for lube. My 10 speed chains usually last 3200-3500+ miles using Boeshield T9. Chain was showing .30-32 so I replaced it.

Record with hollow pins and holes in the outer plates Vs Chorus with solid pins and holes in the outer plates. Would a Chorus 11 speed chain last longer with it's solid pins and plates? $10.00 less too.

Which chain wear indicator would you guys recommand for 11? Wippermann chain wear indicator or something else? I found out the Park CC-2 Chain Checker Tool won't measure Campy 11 chains correctly, my CC-2 was showing less than .25 but the LBS said it was worn out and needed replacing.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I replaced mine every 2K miles so I don't have to deal chainring &cassette regardless on the condition, since it's only $10 go with the hollow pins Record chain.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

I've not used enough of the 11 chains yet to say, but so far I don't see much difference between the two outside of the holes. I think measuring them can be difficult, C-40 has posted a method here before and discussed some of the pitfalls in some other methods of measuring them. Generally I would replace at a regular interval to hopefully avoid a chain failure and premature cassette wear, I like 2k as well.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

All chain checkers produce faulty readings that suggest changing a chain long before it is worn out. I'm still expecting 4,000 miles from an 11 speed chain, but I never leave one is use for that long at any one time. I alternate the use of several chains to extend cog life. Read my post here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=188711&highlight=chain+life

I would not waste the money on a Record chain, unless you're desperate to save 17 grams in weight. Hollow pins would not change the chain life unless the pin material is different. I did find more elongation with the first two Record 11 chains that I tried, compared to subsequent Chorus 11 chains.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

On PBK Record chain is cheaper than chorus


----------



## Noupy (Aug 25, 2003)

*Chain checker*

C-40s chain life write up is very informative and as for me Right On !!!!
So i made myself 2 gages .225 and .2295 (wanted .230 but rubber wheeled a bit to much.

I would like C-40s input on which of the 2 should be the throw it out indicator,
or another number.
Thanks


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Go with Chorus chains from Ribble or Shiney Bikes*

They cost about $36, I've had three 11 speed bikes for the past 5 years. I run my chains about 2,000 miles and replace them. Cheap and easy, my cassettes and chainrings last forever. Never used Record chains. Also, I only use Chorus cassettes, nothing titanium.


----------

